# I need a Latin translation, please



## Nyaricus (Jun 22, 2008)

So, I'm working towards getting my first few tattoos (yay!) and I want to have a couple Latin phrases done up (one being the famous quote "alea iacta est" by Suetonius and used by Caesar) buuuuut I need something else.

I want to get a tattoo of a phrase that would roughly translate to "art is life". Specifically, when I say art I mean any and all forms of it - drawing, music, writing, anything. Is there a latin phrase out there which means the same? Or could someone with knowledge of the language give me some help here? I'll give you a intarwebz cookie 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2008)

Give me a day or two to think about it. It's been so long since my latin studies that I'm not sure anymore. I think it would be someting like _Ars Vita Est_ but I have to consult my grammar books before making definites here.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2008)

You could consider this already existing phrase

_Ars Longa, Vita Brevis_

The direct translation is Art lasts long, life is short, and it roughly means that ones life is short and insignificant but art is going to last forever.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 23, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You could consider this already existing phrase
> 
> _Ars Longa, Vita Brevis_
> 
> The direct translation is Art lasts long, life is short, and it roughly means that ones life is short and insignificant but art is going to last forever.



Oooo, I like that one. Have any others kicking around?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

Can't remember right now. If you're not in a terrible hurry I could try and find a book I have stashed somewhere. It has tons of such famous and less famous phrases. But that will have to wait at least until next weekend.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 23, 2008)

You could also do some modern variation on an old favorite.

For instance, "Carthago Delendum Est" means "Carthage must be destroyed," and was uttered as the last words of every speech Cato the Elder gave as he urged his fellow Romans towards war on the rising power of Carthage...which he eventually got.

So, given your musical tastes, how about "Corporate Rock Delendum Est?"


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 25, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> You could also do some modern variation on an old favorite.
> 
> For instance, "Carthago Delendum Est" means "Carthage must be destroyed," and was uttered as the last words of every speech Cato the Elder gave as he urged his fellow Romans towards war on the rising power of Carthage...which he eventually got.
> 
> So, given your musical tastes, how about "Corporate Rock Delendum Est?"




I think it was "Cartago delenda est" if my memory does not fail me, it should be a feminine. 
Not necessarily tied to art, but an old favourite of mine: Horace's (if i remember right) "pulvis et umbra sumus", meaning "dust and shadows, we are". Speaking of men, of course.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 1, 2008)

Carpe Nocturnum  - Seize the Night!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 1, 2008)

Sum Saurus, Sum Saurus, Sum Maxima Saurus.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sum Saurus, Sum Saurus, Sum Maxima Saurus.




Laughed out loud 

Getting back to art...

_Ars Gratia Artis_

Meaning, art for the sake of art. Or elaborated little, art itself is the real reason of making art.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 1, 2008)

Ars Gratia Saurus.

Ok, I'll stop now.
_stoopid voices in my brain_


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2008)

So... Did I already earn that interwebs-cookie or do I have to try harder


----------



## Nyaricus (Jul 1, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> So... Did I already earn that interwebs-cookie or do I have to try harder



Oh, you definitely won it. I'm not sure exactly what Danny is getting at, but he's gonna get a hurt reeeeeal bad  

----------------
Now playing: Arsis - Maddening Disdain


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2008)

Nyaricus said:


> Oh, you definitely won it. I'm not sure exactly what Danny is getting at, but he's gonna get a hurt reeeeeal bad




I don't quite get the joke either. Must be some sort of inside joke but he was babbling about being a lizard or snake . A very big one...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> I don't quite get the joke either. Must be some sort of inside joke but he was babbling about being a lizard or snake . A very big one...




Maybe a dinosaur...


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Maybe a dinosaur...




Could be. Or he's been playing too much Warhammer and plays with Saurians or whatever they are called...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2008)

InDinoVeritas.......In Dinosaurs Truth.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 2, 2008)

I believe Danny's quote would be loosely translated as such:
"Big snake! Big snake! Great big snake!!!!" or to paraphrase 
"We got m*%^@$!&*@#n' snakes on a plane!!!!"


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 2, 2008)

Thunderfoot said:


> I believe Danny's quote would be loosely translated as such:
> "Big snake! Big snake! Great big snake!!!!" or to paraphrase
> "We got m*%^@$!&*@#n' snakes on a plane!!!!"




It's actually more like: "I'm a snake! I'm a snake! I'm a big/great snake!"


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> It's actually more like: "I'm a snake! I'm a snake! I'm a big/great snake!"




You are quiet correct - I've been taking German so my Latin lapsed... I suck at life and bow down to your awesomeness!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 3, 2008)

Ich bin eine Eidechse, Ich bin eine Eidechse, Ich bin eine sehr große Eidechse


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah. Not a snake. A lizard. But close enough...

But I still don't know what he's referring to...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 3, 2008)

Its an old in joke you'd only get if you hung out with me...

But its latin, and its absurd enough it amuses people on occasion.

Besides, it would work good as a saying for your next Dragonborn PC.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

I kinda figured as much.
I have a latin inside joke too:

Demonstra mihi locum idoneum vomitioni, queso.

I suggest not putting that to a tattoo though...


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 4, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> I kinda figured as much.
> I have a latin inside joke too:
> 
> Demonstra mihi locum idoneum vomitioni, queso.
> ...




Heh. definitely not


----------



## Relique Hunter (Jul 5, 2008)

Ultra ianua of fortuna lies meus fatum.


----------

